# Bob Sikes 9/29



## bglass010 (Jul 22, 2013)

MAN, today was brutal, we caught some ground mullet and I bought my first cast net XD had fun learning that... but the first thing i caught was a sting ray about 8 inches wide and then I caught a big sail catfish then... I hooked into something HUGE, it took my shakespear custom and bent it in half taking almost 200 yards of 65lb braid, when i finally cranked up the drag all the way and got some yards back on the reel he took off again... running about 100 feet down the pier my wife found a guy with a bridge net and he helped out with his net and a spotlight, what was on the line was a stingray that was about 3 and a half feet wide and weighed at least 100 pounds, it took me at least 35 minutes and every ounce of strength i had to pull this beast in pics will be attached


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

WTG & thanks for sharing in your trip.
catch 'em up.


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

That's a Monster Shark Bait! Wait until you hook one of the real big ones! I fought one for three hours on light tackle over on the octagon. My arms hurt for days! Good seeing you even if it was for a quick second as I drove by! UGLY


----------



## Coin_Guy (Apr 1, 2013)

Nice Ray UGLY!


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

If that thing ways 100lbs the ray I caught the other day must have weighed 400!


----------



## TSchwing (Mar 28, 2013)

MoganMan said:


> If that thing ways 100lbs the ray I caught the other day must have weighed 400!


The way you talked about your family Jewels the next day I wouldn't be surprised if it was 400


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

MoganMan said:


> If that thing ways 100lbs the ray I caught the other day must have weighed 400!


You're kidding yourself if you think yours weighed 400 pounds Nathan.... surely it was at least 600 POUNDS! Hahaha. But honestly the ray this dude got MIGHT have weighed half what he estimated..


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

Whoda thunk rays would have made the news. Woo hoo !:thumbup: The small one I haven't seen before as I remember. Mix between a Skate & ray?


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

By the way, wasn't meaning my previous post in a disrespectful manner. I was just stating the obvious. Still a nice catch man, thanks for sharing.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

about 45lbs. it would make 4-5 really nice baits. i speared one just a little smaller than that. took me 20 mins to get it back to shore.


----------

